# Share Your Project Experience!



## Dothracki PE (Nov 2, 2020)

I wanted to start a thread where we can share some work experiences that may be beneficial to each other so you can share design aspects, technical issues, etc. Please keep in mind any non-disclosure agreements, confidential matters, sealed drawings, etc. If there are any news articles or project highlights that have been posted publicly online by your company or a co-working company, that would be a good place to start along with a brief blurb of what you worked on including any unique or intricate designs.

I'll share two to start.

*MLB in NYC*

As part of the consolidation of several offices spaces, MLB renovated several vacant floors in a newly renovated building. I designed the electrical distribution systems and fire alarm for the office spaces, auditorium, and two cooking kitchens. As part of that, I designed the MLB replay operation center distribution shown below as part of a coordination effort with architects, AV designers, and IT designers. The IT systems, as well as the ROC and a few other technical spaces, are backed up by a N+1 UPS system and standby generator. You can see the ROC in the first news article below and there are some photos of the offices space in the second link on MLB's website.

https://nypost.com/2020/07/24/mlb-finally-ready-to-reap-benefits-of-new-replay-digs/

https://www.mlb.com/careers/locations

*AXA Equitable in Charlotte, NC*

Interior renovation of a vacant space in NC for the AXA Equitable insurance company. The space consists of mostly all office space with a conference center on the first floor. It earned WELL Gold certification. I designed a floor cell system for part of the first floor where there was office space for purposes of future expansion. The link below is from the general contractor that gives more about the space and has a few photos.

https://www.choateco.com/project/axa-us/


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 2, 2020)

While it sucked being away from the family, working in Afghanistan was by far the best work experience I got. First stint was building a sewer treatment plant and three water treatment plants for the base. Second time over was getting the plants finished and turned over to the base and then moving on to a new fire station, a fighter hangar and a parachute rigging facility.

When we first got there, working with foreign contractors and Afghan labor was like living a daily OSHA presentation of workplace violations. The work was pretty fast paced and, as opposed to the usual snail's pace that is Gov't work, we were able to make quick decisions on the fly thanks to the urgency of the work and the time difference between us and the States. Some of our work had to get done after hours and on the sly since we technically only had one crane that met U.S. safety standards, i.e. beams would mysteriously show up overnight and we get to play dumb when the safety guy shows up the next morning. Only had one water plant get blown up while I was there, which is a change order I never thought I would have to worry about in my life.


----------

